# School starts Monday!!!



## xena74 (May 5, 2012)

Am I the only one who excited to get the kids back to school? So sick of hearing "i'm bored"! 
Asked my son yesterday, "so..how was your summer?" He says "it is ok"?????:scratchhead: Lets see...took you camping at the beach, water park every week all summer, bowling once a week, miniture golfing, swimming...the list goes on and on, and it was just ok????

Can't wait for the normal everyday frustration of school to be back!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

hahaha. I am excited they are going back, and even more excited that my semester will start too!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Mine went back last Monday and while it was stressful I do love being back into a routine.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I am super excited myself!

I LOVE buying school supplies!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

No way, we're just getting settled into the lifestyle, lol.


----------



## jennahawaii (Aug 12, 2012)

I can not WAIT!!!!!!!!! My daughter is at the talking 965378mph stage and 3 year old son repeats everything lol! Hallelujah school!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, kids start school early in the U.S! 

Canuck kids in this area end in late June and start the day after Labour Day.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Last year of undergrad for child #3 starts week from Tuesday. Keeping my fingers crossed grad school is only 2 years.


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

Lucky. My daughter's school starts during the first week of September.


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't even have kids and I'm excited school is staring back up.

I don't know what is going on with parents I. Columbus but they think that letting their kids roam around the malls or other large stores is okay. 

Its pretty bad, some of the malls here have the mall cops turn away kids who aren't with their parents.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Ours started on the 8th. I'm actually NOT glad school started back. Traffic is worse and other people are awake in the morning when I'm trying to get ready for work! Lol


----------

